# Older Bows



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a Browing Compound that I bought in the late 60's or early 70's,,,,,,,is there a website that gives values for older bows?

dick


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

whoah that must be spam.


Dick, I dont know of one.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

old tech. is not worth much of anything, they were pretty mass produced as well.

i had one of those blow a limb up in my face in the late 70's be careful and shoot w glasses on.


----------

